# Who's using Singbox?



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

<edit> Just saw the "Singbox" not Slingbox typo.</edit>

Okay, I was in real tech envy yesterday. My daughter's gymnastics meet trumped going to the Baltimore Ravens game or watching it at home. Well, in the stands were 2 guys with Ipads streaming the Sunday ticket. I was so jealous. They didn't have to move out of their seats between events and run to the facility's cafe to catch parts of the game while running back to the gymnastics area to make sure you don't miss the action. Meets are 4 hours of sitting and waiting with four 2 minute events. (Flooor, beam, bars and vault)

So, being I have no need for the Sunday ticket since I get my home team (Baltimore) in my DMA (Salisbury, MD). I'm thinking I need a Slingbox for these days.

Here's my situation.

1. Great bandwidth at home and work. Comcast 25/5 home and 100/10 work.
2. Direct TV at home with my games delivered OTA HD via AM-21 to HR -23 or H24. 
3. Basic analog cable and ClearQAM HD local affiliates with no set top box at work. 
4. Droid X with unlimited data to the phone (not tethered).
5. Laptop with 17" LED LCD screen, I5 processor and 4gb ram. (this is my version of a net book)

Well, since I pay for bandwidth 3 times already (home, office and phone) I am kinda handcuffed with the laptop since I don't want a WI-FI plan. Not all gymnastics meets have free internet available. This last one did. So, using my laptop is not always the answer.

So, who's running Sling with a CDMA droid? Is it worth the money?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

I have the SlingBox Pro HD model

I run the following feeds into the SlingBox:
Comcast Basic Expanded cable (80+ stations)
(1) DirecTV HR 24
(1) quad dvr with 4 surveillance camera
(1) Sony PS3 game system/Blu-ray player

I watch it on the following both in network and remotely daily from various locations:
(2) laptops
(4) desktops
(3) iPhone 4's

I enjoy having the option and ability to view and control my content no matter where I may be at any given moment.

Great product...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

What kind of data usage does the video take? The problem with cell solutions is you generally get 5gb max a month for data.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

There are a number of discussions around the web, but the common answer is "When connected to a mobile client the Slingbox will stream at about 150-256 Kbps. If my math is right that comes to about 66 - 113 MB per hour." Most people seem to be getting along within their 5GB and they love it.

I have a Slingbox PRO-HD hooked to my Dish ViP722. It works great, though when I've been in some hotels trying to use my laptop their WiFi has been throttled down so much the quality drops or the stream hangs up.

Around the house including outdoors it stays within the home network and the WiFi works flawlessly.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Have a slingbox at my CT and Fl home. Use it for online watching at their site, on my laptop, and on my smartphone. Also can go to Dish and program my DVR that way if I want. In addition I have security cameras at both residences and can keep watch anytime anywhere. Slingbox has become essential for me.

When I am unable to hear or see a Red Sox game where I am (Though XM radio helps alot) I can either watch the game on my mobile, or change it to just audio, which uses very little bandwidth.....


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 

@Yoda-DBSguy What kind of internal tuners? I want QAM for the HD feeds off cable. With the bandwidth at my office, that would be the best.
@dpeters11 I am unlimited with my data plan on my cell, and no bandwidth cap on my office internet. So, if I can tune QAM, I'm so in.

@phrelin Thanks for the data. That's what I was looking for.

Oh, and FWIW, I install lots of observation systems. Using Sling seems like a great way to get it up.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

I have 3 Slingboxes (Pro, Pro-HD, Classic) and stream to a few different computers, windows phone, iPhone/touch, and Slingcatchers. I have found overall video quality is good, I used ATT 3G network last week to watch the SF Giants parade while I was stuck in a show all day. Video quality was decent, overall I have found that WiFi is better than 3G (I would think 4G is better). Once you play with Sling for a while you will never go back, it's really a great service.

It sounds like what you want would be the Pro-HD, lets you use the tuners. Solo would require your D* box(no built in tuner). The nice thing about the Pro-Hd is you can run your cable or antenna in and also have your D* box connected. If you want to watch something while someone else is watching TV you can change to the internal tuner and watch.


----------



## WingNut (Sep 18, 2006)

I have a SlingBox Pro-HD hooked up to my HR24. I also have a Sprint EVO 4G with the SlingPlayer App. Depending on the signal, it kicks ass. If i'm in a 4G area, the picture is great. If i'm in 3G, not as good but better than nothing.

The slingplayer application will automatically adjust the picture quality to match the bandwidth so you have a continuous stream. No choppiness if it can. So the first minute of viewing it may have bad quality or choppiness until it finds the sweet spot.


----------



## WingNut (Sep 18, 2006)

Here is a screenshot from my slingplayer on my EVO 4G. This is in my office which I have 3-4 bars of 3G. There is a window in my office if that matters.

EDIT: I have a 15/5 plan with Verizon FiOS at home


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the input . Sounds like you people sold me the HD pro. (In the car dictation/typing done by Ciurca's amazing daughter.)


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

ciurca said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> @Yoda-DBSguy What kind of internal tuners? I want QAM for the HD feeds off cable. With the bandwidth at my office, that would be the best.
> @dpeters11 I am unlimited with my data plan on my cell, and no bandwidth cap on my office internet. So, if I can tune QAM, I'm so in.
> ...


The Sling Box Pro HD model incoporates and supports:
Built-in analog & HD digital (Clear QAM) cable tuner 
Built-in analog & HD digital (ATSC) antenna tuner


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I've got the older Sling Pro and two Sling Classic's. None do HD, all do SD great. I've got the mobile slingplayer on my EVO and can watch anything from any of my slingboxes whenever/wherever I want (signal being available of course).

I've got DirecTV DVRs hooked to all 3 boxes. I've also got limited (analog) cable set up and that is available on the Sling tuners, plus I've modulated some security cameras on UHF and mixed them with the limited cable so I can view those via sling also.


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

Ty yoda . I could have pulled the specs from sling but I've been on the road most of today.

Same for everyone else. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

Now here's the last help I need. Can I install the software on more than one machine? i.e. 1 laptop and 1 ipad. (I could see the ipad having it's own charge). I see from the android market that I'm going to get banged for $30 for the droid app.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

ciurca said:


> Now here's the last help I need. Can I install the software on more than one machine? i.e. 1 laptop and 1 ipad. (I could see the ipad having it's own charge). I see from the android market that I'm going to get banged for $30 for the droid app.


You can install the software at no charge on your computers. Apps, on the other hand, will cost you.

The iPad App is a "coming soon" item. You can buy the iPhone App for your iPad but the resolution isn't what one would expect. Many of us hope that the iPad App will be released after the new OS is available later this month.


----------



## WingNut (Sep 18, 2006)

ciurca said:


> Now here's the last help I need. Can I install the software on more than one machine? i.e. 1 laptop and 1 ipad. (I could see the ipad having it's own charge). I see from the android market that I'm going to get banged for $30 for the droid app.


When it comes to apps on the phone, you can only install it on one device. If you have two phones you want it on, you have to buy two licenses. If you get a new device to replace an old one, you can transfer the license.

Installing on PCs is free. You don't even need to install on a PC/Mac since they have a web based player. If you are using a Mac, this is the route you will want to go for best PQ.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

WingNut said:


> When it comes to apps on the phone, you can only install it on one device. If you have two phones you want it on, you have to buy two licenses. If you get a new device to replace an old one, you can transfer the license.


Not really.

For example, If you buy the iPhone mobile app (as in my case), you can install it on up to 5 devices (iPhone(s) or iPod Touch(s) as long as they share the same iTunes account. I've been doing this for years......

Secondly only certain phone distributions can be transfered to others. Example, any previous license of a sling player windows monbile phone can be transfered to a new windows mobile phone; however it can NOT bwe transfered to an iPhone.

Each applicaple phone transfer "rule" can be found listed on their site as to wheather it can be transfered to another device or if a new liceance must be purchased.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

My only problem is that I never seem to have enough Speed to enjoy a good TV Image. So I guess I will have to buy the Virgin MiFi 220 so I can get some decent download speed and not have any limits on my downloads.


----------

